# 2004 bmw 320d - white smoke



## gary h (Jul 25, 2016)

hi.i have a 2004 bmw 320d touring.i went on holiday for 3 weeks,came back i started it up everything was fine untill i ran it around the block it had a lot of thick white smoke coming from the exhaust,it filled the street.ive been told its the turbo and it could be a injector,it still has the power plus ive had a diagnostic machine on it but nothings comes thruw as its been remapped so they say.can any one help me.many thanks:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! I've moved your question to our BMW diesel forum, you'll get more help in here.

Tim


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

White smoke is usually raw fuel going into the exhaust. Bad injector, Bad timing, low compression are possible causes.


----------



## gary h (Jul 25, 2016)

thanks chasR for your reply,so it is not the turbo then.thanks


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Could also be a severely cracked EGR cooler


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Not saying this is it but white smoke can also mean coolant getting into combustion chamber, i.e. blown head gasket. Hopefully this isn't the case. Take a look at your oil and hopefully it doesn't look like a root beer float.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Hoooper said:


> Could also be a severely cracked EGR cooler


His point is coolant could backflow into the exhaust manifold from a supposed crack. This is due to the angle the cooler sits at. A block off kit on the EGR cooler could quickly rule this out if smoke continues afterwards.


----------

